# February Stock Competition Entries!



## Joe Blow (1 February 2007)

Welcome to the February competition eveyone, sponsored once again by StockScan, your personal radar to the ASX! StockScan  allows you to scan the ASX for stocks according to criteria you specify. The results of these scan appear in your email inbox at the end of each trading day to ensure you never miss out on a trade that may interest you.  

As usual we had a few entrants who did not qualify for the competition this month so if your username is not included in the list that is more than likely the reason why. If you believe that you have been left out of the competition unfairly then please contact me via PM.

Could all qualifying entrants please check their entries and entry price and report any errors to me in this thread.

Keep track of the results here: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/stocktip.php

Good luck to all!


----------



## rub92me (8 February 2007)

Hi Joe, just noticed that MCO should have a start price of 0.265 rather than 0.365, so saltyjones should rise about 75 places in the comp...


----------



## steven1234 (9 February 2007)

Hey, I made first place today!

Must be beginners luck!


----------



## The Mint Man (23 February 2007)

Joe,
I think theres something wrong with the stock comp chart!!!
Its showing me -100%   next to everyones name


----------



## nioka (23 February 2007)

The bears have won.


----------



## Knobby22 (23 February 2007)

nioka said:
			
		

> The bears have won.




Arggh! Where is the window ledge!


----------



## insider (23 February 2007)

YES!!!! This means everyone wins $50


----------



## Joe Blow (23 February 2007)

Hi Guys, the price data for the competition page is sourced from Yahoo. I'm not quite sure what the problem is. I'm hoping that it will fix itself soon.


----------



## The Mint Man (28 February 2007)

well its going to be an interesting finish today!!!


----------



## steven1234 (28 February 2007)

Congrats stockmaster, mmmmining and pacer.  Great results.  

I was edged out by shares that were worth more than TRF as well which makes the rise all the more remarable for WMT, ACB and SLA.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 February 2007)

If anyone is interested, here's a bit of a summary over summer.  
Two lists, the nett winners (over summer), and the nett losers.
Includes the number of tips , and the average result per month.
E&OE (errors and omissions excepted - and, in fact, to be expected)
PS I plan to keep an ongoing tally - see how much time it takes.   
The spreadsheet gives the raw data. (two worksheets, one sorted alphabetically, the other by average result per month for summer months) - hopefully fairly correct, but done in a hurry this evening, so may have errors.

PS So much for summer folks
PPS - good luck in autumn 

PS only a small few who have tipped all 3 months in the black.  - Noobs, MintMan, dj, clowboy etc.


----------



## Joe Blow (1 March 2007)

Congratulations to stockmaster who has taken out the February stock competition by the slimmest margin possible (0.01%)! A remarkable finish that went right down to the wire! Stockmasters selection WMT finished the month with a return of 80.23% just inching out mmmmining in second place with his pick ACB which finished the month with a 80.22% return. Well done to both of you! In third spot for February was pacer whose selection SLA finished the month with a 59.30% return! Nice work!

Rounding out the top five we have Steven1234 and kevro with their entries TRF and VMS. They both finished the month with very respectable returns of 55.26% and 41.94% respectively! 

Could stockmaster and mmmmining please contact me via PM regarding their prizes.

Best of luck to all entrants for the March competition!   

Here are the final results for the February competition:


----------



## moses (1 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> If anyone is interested, here's a bit of a summary over summer.
> Two lists, the nett winners (over summer), and the nett losers.
> Includes the number of tips , and the average result per month.
> E&OE (errors and omissions excepted - and, in fact, to be expected)
> ...



Interesting.

I've never been 1st or 2nd, but was in the top 5 for Nov, Dec, Jan...but it was ELL's reversal that killed me in Feb (and I only picked ELL because BLG was already taken).   

Not that I think that says anything about my picks though. Its just a game.


----------

